
Reality Check: There Is No Political Solution to Income Inequality - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/reality-check-theres-no-political-solution-to-income-inequality/
======
blacksqr
Funny how the author assumes Reality == America, ignoring every other
developed country in the world where inequality isn't nearly so extreme -- a
result engineered by government policy.

------
metalliqaz
The author disparages Piketty and then later quotes one of Piketty's essential
principles[1] as fact:

"The single most significant factor is that financial growth via capital
ownership (what the rich do for money) always outstrips wage growth (what the
rest of us do for money). Getting richer by owning stuff is always a better
deal than trying to get rich by working for wages from the people who own
stuff."

So what is the author even saying" Is it, "Hey, progressives are right to want
to fix things, but we never will, so we may as well let the conservatives rat-
fuck everything!" Is that it?

[1] Capital in the 21st century

